

The Problem With Twply - bootload
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/01/AR2009010102132.html

======
jacobscott
Why post a TechCrunch article syndicated at the Washington Post instead of the
original ([http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/01/the-problem-with-
twply-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/01/the-problem-with-twply-is-you-
cant-turn-it-off/))?

Also, the whole thing seems like a super tempest in a teapot:

1) There's some twitter app that does something straightforward but useful

2) It may or may not be a spammy app

3) It is sold for cheap

4) Press ???

Facebook apps are one thing, but big to-dos over twitter apps I have a hard
time taking seriously.

